# Smackdown SPOILERS for May 25, 2012



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Smackdown 
Smackdown starts with Eve Torres coming out on behalf of John Laurinaitis. Alberto Del Rio comes out asking to face Sheamus for the World title at No Way Out. Randy Orton, then Kane came out as well pleading their case and demanding a shot at the title. 

*WWE Intercontinental champion Christian defeated Hunico. 

*Titus O'Neal and Darren Young defeated The Usos. 

*Cody Rhodes promo on getting the IC title back. 

*Ryback, sporting a black eye, defeats two wrestlers. 

*They air a promo announcing Sin Cara will return next week. 

*WWE United States champion Santino Marella defeated Ricardo Rodriguez. 

*World champion Sheamus came out and acted as if he was going to apologize for running through John Laurinaitis on Raw but of course, in the end, he didn't. 

*World champ Sheamus defeated Jack Swagger in a good match with the Brogue Kick. 

*Damien Sandow defeated Yoshi Tatsu with the neckbreaker. 

Matt Striker interviewed Big Show, Show said he is the best big man in WWE history and the name "Big Show" is beneath him. He said that from now on he is "King Show" David Otunga passed him a crown which he put on his head before leaving. 

The Big Show comes out and sits in a chair in the ring. He said that he loves what he does and says that he needs to support his family, and that he felt betrayed by everyone. "You sold out" chants start. Show said that he has no friends, so he made a deal to get his job back and they devised the plan at Over The Limit. He said that the fans never cared about him and he doesn't care about them.

Kane comes out for his match. Daniel Bryan beats the crap out of him with a chair. Kane is on the ground and referees have to take him off of Kane. Bryan left as the crowd chanted "Yes!"

Another Sin Cara vignette aired.

Kane is back on his feet and the triple threat match is next.

Alberto Del Rio defeated Randy Orton and Kane to get a World Heavyweight Championship match at No Way Out. Bryan came out and distracted Kane, which allowed Orton to hit the RKO on Kane. Del Rio broke up the pin and threw Orton out of the ring and covered Kane for the win. After the match, Sheamus came out and nailed Del Rio with a Brogue kick to end the show. 


from : http://pwinsider.com/article/68679/live-ongoing-wwe-smackdown-spoilers.html?p=1


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> Eve Torres comes out and brags how John Laurinaitis is still in charge. She said that Laurinaitis won't be there tonight, and she's in charge. She said that Sheamus will apologize and she will name his opponent for WWE No Way Out. Alberto Del Rio comes out and says that he wants to be Sheamus' opponent and complains about his other title matches. Randy Orton comes out and says he wants the shot, and then Kane comes out. Kane says he wants a title shot and noted that tonight's episode was #666. Eve makes a three-way match for tonight, with the winner getting the title shot at WWE No Way Out.
> 
> WWE Intercontinental champion Christian defeated Hunico with the killswitch. Cody Rhodes came out and said that Christian has ruined the Intercontinental title, and that he'd win it back.
> 
> ...


Abit more detailed. Del Rio to win the triple threat, Jericho to cost Orton. Kane in simply as filler.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Looking not bad for a change.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like we're gonna get a Rhodes/Christian feud for No Way Out. Thats Dench...

I hope their match is better than the disappointing one at OTL


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> *They air a promo announcing Sin Cara will return next week.


Sweet. It will be good to have him back.

Christian vs Hunico sounds good.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cody and Christian's match at OTL wasn't disappointing. It could have been better but it was serviceable as a title match on PPV.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

Great to see that a Sin Cara return is imminent. I just hope he doesn't re-debut with a dancing gimmick.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Abit more detailed. Del Rio to win the triple threat, Jericho to cost Orton. Kane in simply as filler.


Pretty much. It's gotta go to Del Rio, and Orton will probably write off Jericho.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ryback is getting old fast


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*WWE United States champion Santino Marella defeated Ricardo Rodriguez.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Pretty much. It's gotta go to Del Rio, and Orton will probably write off Jericho.


Yeah he'll put him out with the punt.... again. You would think they would be able to come with a more creative write-off for Jericho seeing as they used that exact one less than 2 years ago, guess not though.




morris3333 said:


> *WWE United States champion Santino Marella defeated Ricardo Rodriguez.


Oh god. fpalm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Winning One™ said:


> Cody and Christian's match at OTL wasn't disappointing. It could have been better but it was serviceable as a title match on PPV.


For sure, but it felt kinda boring a bit, the energy didn't seem there.


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

morris3333 said:


> *WWE United States champion Santino Marella defeated Ricardo Rodriguez.


Nice to see they are getting Ricardo in the ring.. I heard he can actually wrestle.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So......................let's be real when is that US title coming off Santino? Come on now.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm willing to bet Ricardo doesn't actually wrestle. Just spends a few minutes dodging the cobra before getting pinned.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*CM Punk is out to cut a promo about Daniel Bryan and their match at NWO. Says it will be a submission match. Out comes Daniel Bryan and they trade insults. DB cheap shots CM Punk but Punk comes back and starts beating him. Out of nowhere Nash comes out and Jacknife Powerbombs Punk. Nash and Bryan do the Cliq hand gesture, then DB picks up the title and raises it over his head.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Carcass said:


> *CM Punk is out to cut a promo about Daniel Bryan and their match at NWO. Says it will be a submission match. Out comes Daniel Bryan and they trade insults. DB cheap shots CM Punk but Punk comes back and starts beating him. Out of nowhere Nash comes out and Jacknife Powerbombs Punk. Nash and Bryan do the Cliq hand gesture, then DB picks up the title and raises it over his head.


Kliq Up (Y)


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Carcass said:


> *CM Punk is out to cut a promo about Daniel Bryan and their match at NWO. Says it will be a submission match. Out comes Daniel Bryan and they trade insults. DB cheap shots CM Punk but Punk comes back and starts beating him. Out of nowhere Nash comes out and Jacknife Powerbombs Punk. Nash and Bryan do the Cliq hand gesture, then DB picks up the title and raises it over his head.


lol


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Nash? No fucking way bro.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

Carcass said:


> *CM Punk is out to cut a promo about Daniel Bryan and their match at NWO. Says it will be a submission match. Out comes Daniel Bryan and they trade insults. DB cheap shots CM Punk but Punk comes back and starts beating him. Out of nowhere Nash comes out and Jacknife Powerbombs Punk. Nash and Bryan do the Cliq hand gesture, then DB picks up the title and raises it over his head.


:yes


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

The Winning One™ said:


> Cody and Christian's match at OTL wasn't disappointing. It could have been better but it was serviceable as a title match on PPV.


It lacked a little snap but I think we can attribute that to Christian ring rust.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> Sheamus came out and said that it was an accident, and he shouldn't have to apologize. He then apologizes for Laurinaitis being an ass and makes fun of The Big Show for kissing Laurinaitis' ass. Vickie Guerrero came out, it was hard to hear what she said with all the booing. She then introduced Jack Swagger. Sheamus vs. Swagger is next.
> 
> Sheamus defeated Jack Swagger with the Brogue kick.


Swagger with another one of DEM JOBZ.

How many times has Sheamus beaten Swagger in filler? it's gotta be in double figures.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Why does Ryback have a black eye lol.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Holy shit! Nash and Bryan together! That's huge! Could this be a new nWo in the making or something? Shit just got really interesting.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nash?????? I read that and it didnt even register lol. Then I read it again :lmao


Booker:

"THATS MY BIG HOMIE"


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL You guys believe that Nash shit? No way would they have something that huge happen at Smackdown.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Carcass said:


> *CM Punk is out to cut a promo about Daniel Bryan and their match at NWO. Says it will be a submission match. Out comes Daniel Bryan and they trade insults. DB cheap shots CM Punk but Punk comes back and starts beating him. Out of nowhere Nash comes out and Jacknife Powerbombs Punk. Nash and Bryan do the Cliq hand gesture, then DB picks up the title and raises it over his head.


The fuck?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> Holy shit! Nash and Bryan together! That's huge! Could this be a new nWo in the making or something? Shit just got really interesting.
> 
> Nash?????? I read that and it didnt even register lol. Then I read it again
> 
> ...


:lmao

I'm guessing you guys have never encountered Carcass in a SD spoiler thread...


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

That Nash thing is a joke, right?


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> That Nash thing is a joke, right?


Of course. Though, it would be pretty awesome if it wasn't.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> That Nash thing is a joke, right?


yes, the fact that it still has people believing it 6 posts down is a success in itself. loil


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Santino is one of the most credible guys I know.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Damien Sandow defeated Yoshi Tatsu with the neckbreaker.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Carcass is so great. lol


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

That Nash thing actually sounds good. I'd mark for it. It's a shame WWE writers aren't that creative.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> Matt Striker interviewed Big Show, Show said he is the best big man in WWE history and the name "Big Show" is beneath him. He said that from now on he is "King Show" David Otunga passed him a crown which he put on his head before leaving.


Interesting....


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

When will Santino drop the fucking US title?


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> *Damien Sandow defeated Yoshi Tatsu with the neckbreaker.


Interesting, I thought Tatsu was injured for sure after the bump he took at OTL.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Carcass said:


> *CM Punk is out to cut a promo about Daniel Bryan and their match at NWO. Says it will be a submission match. Out comes Daniel Bryan and they trade insults. DB cheap shots CM Punk but Punk comes back and starts beating him. Out of nowhere Nash comes out and Jacknife Powerbombs Punk. Nash and Bryan do the Cliq hand gesture, then DB picks up the title and raises it over his head.


Nash the bodygard for Bryan? that could have work...WWE damn wasted on a guy like Nash, they could form a stable with Nash. doesn't matter if this is a joke or if you a troll but this could work sound good and i don't see anything wrong having nash involve with Bryan/Punk.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Interesting....


..... Are you being serious?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> ..... Are you being serious?


Of course, John Cena vs. King Show is gonna be interesting.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

King Show?? :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Interesting....


Oh here we go...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Kevin Nash and Daniel Bryan?


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wonder if King Show will get new intro music


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

As usual, nothing of interest happens on Smackdown by the sound of it.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

If Nash was to ever come back, him teaming with DB would be the only positive scenario. With the rumors of Shelley supposedly going to WWE, Shelley, Bryan and Nash could do some awesome paparazzi production type stuff.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> Kevin Nash and Daniel Bryan?


:lmao


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

how about add Ziggler to Bryan/Nash down the line...?Ziggler is out of place at the moment for the guy who can can wrestle.

Nash and Daniel Bryan? i can see that happening and i like it have Nash as some type of bodyguard like back in the day with Shawn Micheals.

if its false then give a rep to whoever post that thread about Nash return to Smackdown, good idea and fans should pushing for it...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I kinda cringe seeing Show as a heel this late in his career, wonder if the fans will take him back before he retires. The soldier on Raw was booing him too.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

> Wierd music played. The screen stays blank for a couple seconds, and then reveals Dean Ambrose!!! Surprisingly he gets a decent reaction. He comes down and says "My Name is Dean Ambrose." He says that he's here and that nobody will stop him from changing WWE forever. Says he's going to shake things up in the WWE. Says "And Mick Foley, you're first". Good heat for Ambrose. Suddenly Brodus comes out with the funkettes and says "Dance or shut the hell up". Big pop. Match is made between them and Clay squashed Ambrose in 45 seconds or so. WOW.


Well then....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You guys are posting some wild shit. :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Lies...

Almost hurt my feelings.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL, I almost bought that Ambrose one until I saw the ending.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

"Dance or shut the hell up" :lmao


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

> Wierd music played. The screen stays blank for a couple seconds, and then reveals Dean Ambrose!!! Surprisingly he gets a decent reaction. He comes down and says "My Name is Dean Ambrose." He says that he's here and that nobody will stop him from changing WWE forever. Says he's going to shake things up in the WWE. Says "And Mick Foley, you're first". Good heat for Ambrose. Suddenly Brodus comes out with the funkettes and says "Dance or shut the hell up". Big pop. Match is made between them and Clay squashed Ambrose in 45 seconds or so. WOW.


if thats true then WWE prepare for a backlash/hatred comments from WWE universe...


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Carcass said:


> If Nash was to ever come back, him teaming with DB would be the only positive scenario. With the rumors of Shelley supposedly going to WWE, Shelley, Bryan and Nash could do some awesome paparazzi production type stuff.


your sig :lmao


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> Daniel Bryan attacked Kane with a chair, Bryan took off Kane's mask and put it on himself and started the YES! chant.


Hmm, Bryan/Kane feud?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Can't even get legit Smackdown spoilers now.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

AJ is with Kane confirmed then.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You should have been there when Santino won the battle royal to be in the EC match. Talking about Christian returning and all that confusing shit.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Gotta tell you guys, none of you are funny with these fake spoilers. Interesting scenarios, sure, but not funny, try BTB.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

> Hornswoggle defeated Daniel Bryan to become the number one contender for the WWE Title after CM Punk hit the Go To Sleep while AJ distracted the referee. After the match, AJ kissed CM Punk on the cheek and Punk got a boner.


Yeah, deal with it.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Every week people make up fake spoilers that get dumber and dumber and yet a lot of you still buy it. How?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

So Kane is filler then huh? Makes sense as they can spread D-Bry/Punk out all the way to Summerslam.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow I didn't know about those fake spoilers...they are awesome!! gonna come to the spoiler section more often


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

It doesn't look like Daniel Bryan/Punk/AJ are gonna be on SD with all that's happened already on the show.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The Enforcer said:


> Every week people make up fake spoilers that get dumber and dumber and yet a lot of you still buy it. How?


But it's the spoiler thread, they must be true! :bron2


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

ecabney said:


> So Kane is filler then huh? Makes sense as they can spread D-Bry/Punk out all the way to Summerslam.


According to Wrestling Observer they are doing a storyline where AJ is pregnant and it could be Bryan, Punk or Kane's baby.

Can't wait.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> According to Wrestling Observer they are doing a storyline where AJ is pregnant and it could be Bryan, Punk or Kane's baby.
> 
> Can't wait.


Vince can finally get his wish of an incest angle and make AJ's dad the father. :Vince


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

I can't tell whats real and whats not... I'll just come look at it later tonight or something.

Feels odd to see Kane back in the title race again
And are Damien and Yoshi feuding or is this just some squash feud to build up Sandow?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Antonio Cesaro defeated Derrick Batemen. Cesaro is now billed as "Swiss Cheese" Antonio Cesaro.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

I think the spoiler source has been kicked out of the arena, unless there's an iron man match going on right now or something.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tbh I could kind of buy the king show one. That one seems like something that they would be stupid enough to pull


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Carcass said:


> It doesn't look like Daniel Bryan/Punk/AJ are gonna be on SD with all that's happened already on the show.


You should open a shop in the graphics section. These sigs you make and how fast you make em are gold. lol (Y)


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

> The Big Show comes out and sits in a chair in the ring. He said that he loves what he does and says that he needs to support his family, and that he felt betrayed by everyone. "You sold out" chants start. Show said that he has no friends, so he made a deal to get his job back and they devised the plan at Over The Limit. He said that the fans never cared about him and he doesn't care about them.
> 
> Kane comes out for his match. Daniel Bryan beats the crap out of him with a chair. Kane is on the ground and referees have to take him off of Kane. Bryan left as the crowd chanted "Yes!"
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0522/552853/wwe-smackdown-results/

The rest.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

> Eve Torres comes out and brags how John Laurinaitis is still in charge. She said that Laurinaitis won't be there tonight, and she's in charge. She said that Sheamus will apologize and she will name his opponent for WWE No Way Out. Alberto Del Rio comes out and says that he wants to be Sheamus' opponent and complains about his other title matches. Randy Orton comes out and says he wants the shot, and then Kane comes out. Kane says he wants a title shot and noted that tonight's episode was #666. Eve makes a three-way match for tonight, with the winner getting the title shot at WWE No Way Out.
> 
> WWE Intercontinental champion Christian defeated Hunico with the killswitch. Cody Rhodes came out and said that Christian has ruined the Intercontinental title, and that he'd win it back.
> 
> ...


I love what they're doing with Dolph and Naomi now.
detailed spoilers


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like a weak show.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't really understand what the point of involving Kane with Danielson is. DBD/Punk is hot right now so why add a 3rd element? I'm gonna be pissed if that feud is cut short or interrupted.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

The Big Show came out in a tie. He got YOU SOLD OUT chants. He explained that he backed Big Johnny for a big bonus and to get his job back. The crowd chanted for John Cena. 

The main event was a Triple Threat Match. Daniel Bryan ran in and distracted Kane. Alberto Del Rio got the win and will face Sheamus at the PPV. 


from : http://pwinsider.com/article/68679/live-ongoing-wwe-smackdown-spoilers.html?p=1

look like a 3 way match will happen at no way out.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

If that is real, ugh. Do we need a triple threat for the WWE title? Hopefully it'll mean that Bryan beats Kane in the match, if it's not going to be a cage match, which Bryan is an expert on.

If Bryan beats Kane, then CM Punk has claim that he never got beat. blah blah blah. and they can have more matches. Not that he wouldn't get a rematch for the title anyway.

Although I am looking forward to D-Bry beating the hell out of Kane, RAW was hard to watch.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> Eve Torres comes out and brags how John Laurinaitis is still in charge. She said that Laurinaitis won't be there tonight, and she's in charge. She said that Sheamus will apologize and she will name his opponent for WWE No Way Out. Alberto Del Rio comes out and says that he wants to be Sheamus' opponent and complains about his other title matches. Randy Orton comes out and says he wants the shot, and then Kane comes out. Kane says he wants a title shot and noted that tonight's episode was #666. Eve makes a three-way match for tonight, with the winner getting the title shot at WWE No Way Out.
> 
> WWE Intercontinental champion Christian defeated Hunico with the killswitch. Cody Rhodes came out and said that Christian has ruined the Intercontinental title, and that he'd win it back.
> 
> ...


so Bryan/Kane feud?
maybe a triple threat at nwo?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ecabney said:


> I love what they're doing with Dolph and Naomi now.
> detailed spoilers


LOL he keeps dragging DB to the back...LAY THE F OFF, ZEKE!!!. Orton needs to do something about the power couple thou, his career is shortening with each attack, and I am a big fan of Sheamus, but that was a prick move at the end. :no:


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

The Enforcer said:


> I don't really understand what the point of involving Kane with Danielson is. DBD/Punk is hot right now so why add a 3rd element? I'm gonna be pissed if that feud is cut short or interrupted.



Actually with Kane involved making this a Triple threat match, I can see the ending of the match being CM Punk locking in the Anaconda Vice onto Kane, Bryan diving off the top rope into a body splash onto Kane and then one of these scenarios playing out:

1) The ref counts the 1-2-3 and then Kane taps out a second later, mirroring the end of OTL, giving Bryan the win

2) The ref counts 1-2, but right before the 3 count, Kane taps out giving Punk the win and giving Bryan even more of a reason to complain about getting robbed of the WWE Title

3) The ref makes the 3 count at the same time that Kane taps out resulting in a draw


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Kane/AJ couple vs Bryan confirmed post-No Way Out. Though I'd think Bryan would probably get the majority of the crowd support since no one gives a fuck about the Kane in 2012 versus Mr.Yes and actually become the face in the situation, perhaps saving AJ from the monster after Kane goes too far tries to impregnate her or some shit by Summerslam.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I bet kane will be the father of AJ baby.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

morris3333 said:


> I bet kane will be the father of AJ baby.


SOOOOOOOooooooo...Brazzers meme?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I plan on watching Smackdown just to see DB emasculate Kane.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

TBH I'm all for a Kane/Bryan/Punk triple threat at Over the Limit. It would still be a great match, and they'd probably use Kane as a bit of filler to stretch out Bryan vs. Punk until Summerslam. I'm guessing the next few PPV's..

No Way Out: CM Punk escapes over the top of the cage as Bryan pins Kane, it appears to be a draw and the decision goes to Punk.

*Bryan whines, Beats Kane and wins #1 contendership*

Money in the Bank: Bryan defeats Punk in a Submision Match for the WWE Title, whether it is dirty or clean, I don't know.

Summerslam: 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the WWE Title!


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Could you imagine if they did a Punk/Bryan/Kane Triple Threat at NWO & Kane ended up winning the title.

Man, that would be something.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

> *World champ Sheamus defeated Jack Swagger in a *good match* with the Brogue Kick.


Wait what? Swagger in a good match LOL.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Kane be the father? Aw man, I always wanted DB and AJ to have a baby together! They would make great parents, imo.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

According to Wrestling Observer they are doing a storyline where AJ is pregnant and it could be Bryan, Punk or Kane's baby.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

The Redeemer said:


> Kane be the father? Aw man, I always wanted DB and AJ to have a baby together! They would make great parents, imo.



It could be a reality show on the new WWE network called "Bryan knows best. Yes! Yes! Yes!"


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

The Enforcer said:


> I don't really understand what the point of involving Kane with Danielson is. DBD/Punk is hot right now so why add a 3rd element? I'm gonna be pissed if that feud is cut short or interrupted.


They may be adding Kane in to stretch the feud into the Summer. If you do the math, it might run a little thin and get repetitive.

Honestly, I'm pretty happy with how they're booking it, and spacing it, or at least the AJ portion. They've done a good job of keeping me interested with her story, and they easily could have blown their wad with her (heh heh). Instead their keeping her lurking, making her crazy, etc.

The other possibility is that they've realized that booking DB into two feuds is possible due to his being...you know...awesome. He'll feud with Punk on Raw, and and Kane on SMackdown. Sounds fine to me.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I get what some of you are saying about why Kane being added to DBD/Punk is a good idea but I think it's assuming quite a bit that Kane is going to tap out to either of them, which seems to be the common theme in a lot of those scenarios. The only purpose I see him serving is losing to Punk's GTS so Danielson can claim that he wasn't beaten because I really don't see him tapping to the Yes Lock.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Big Red jobber came back a lot faster than I thought.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Adding Kane to anything immediately makes it C-movie unintentional comedy bullshit. He's the proven Midas Touch of utter shite.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Wait what? Swagger in a good match LOL.


Swagger always delivers, so no surprise there.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Big Red Jobber bout to get his ass kicked by The Big Red Ass Kicker! You get Yo' Revenge, D-Bry!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Obviously Kane is the father leading to a feud between Kane and Punk over AJ as if we have to sit through another Kane feud where the ppv matches are going to suck because Kane sucks and no matter how over he gets here in the IWC by feuding with Punk, he's still going to inevitably drag the feud down to utter shit. If Kane/Punk with AJ Lee pregnant isn't a great story line then Kane might as well go out in the back yard with Big Show and get the noose ready on their careers. Big boring jabronis.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

There's still a lot of filler on this card, but it seems like one of the better Smackdown's recently.

A few feuds are developing: Christian/Rhodes, Sheamus/Del Rio, and Bryan/Kane/CM Punk. And they appear to be running a Bryan/Kane heel vs. heel feud on Smackdown which usually WWE avoids. It will be interesting to see if they can keep that up.

I like that Christian's face character has a new finisher. That will help distinguish his character for the fans and get him over faster. They're booking Christian right where he should have been booked the first time he returned from injury.

I'm not sure why Ryback has a black eye or is wrestling local jobbers still. Or why Ricardo is wrestling Santino. That match just seems like a waste of a few minutes.

Good to see Sandow actually wrestle a match. Hopefully he won't fall completely off the card like Cesaro.

As for Cesaro, his debut was really wasted. He didn't have a strong debut on Smackdown and this week he is on Superstars. He is able to get a lot of heat and is a natural heel but he can't show that on a heel loaded roster. WWE should have waited on his debut.

Sin Cara's return will help Smackdown as they now will have four top faces in Sheamus, Orton, Christian and Sin Cara to balance out still a heel heavy roster of Bryan, Del Rio, Rhodes, Kane, Big Show, Sandow, and Hunico. If you include Mahal, it's literally 8 to 4 in favor of the heels and I haven't included Cesaro. When Henry and Barrett return it'll literally be 11 to 4 (or 5 if you include Ryback) in favor of the heels.

Big Show works best as a heel. He has a heel moveset. While I'm not usually in favor of making veterans heels because of the history with the crowd, this works to Big Show's advantage. His storyline with Laurinaitis will add a new dimension to his character.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

We need Maury to guest host Raw if they do a pregnancy storyline with AJ. So Maury can tell Daniel Bryan...


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Obviously Kane is the father leading to a feud between Kane and Punk over AJ as if we have to sit through another Kane feud where the ppv matches are going to suck because Kane sucks and no matter how over he gets here in the IWC by feuding with Punk, he's still going to inevitably drag the feud down to utter shit. If Kane/Punk with AJ Lee pregnant isn't a great story line then Kane might as well go out in the back yard with Big Show and get the noose ready on their careers. Big boring jabronis.


I see no mention of AJ's love of her life, D-Bry, in your little spiel. He'll obviously be the knight in shining armor!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Swagger always delivers, so no surprise there.


Swagger could deliver my pizza because that's about all he's good for.




The Redeemer said:


> I see no mention of AJ's love of her life, D-Bry, in your little spiel. He'll obviously be the knight in shining armor!


Obviously he'll be in on it at the beginning with Punk but over time it will move onto Kane becoming the actual father setting off a feud with Punk who will try to protect AJ from Kane being evil like he usually is in these story lines.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

If Kane and D-Bry are feuding after Bryan's feud with Punk ends, it means he's not winning the title unless for a short one month reign where he loses it back to Punk @ the next PPV.


----------



## mex_kllr_13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Great Sin Cara will be back, hope they gave Christain better opponents, we have to wait to friday


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Where the fuck does Kane come from in being the father? :lmao

I don't like them mixing pregnancy OR Kane into this angle. The feud should stay between Punk/Bryan with AJ getting involved, but Kane isn't needed in this angle. I don't like it, but that's just me, especially since it seems this will eventually shift to a Kane/Bryan one-on-one feud.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Swagger could deliver my pizza because that's about all he's good for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's going to be Daniel Bryan because AJ will initially want Kane to kill Bryan as that's what her focus has been on the past 8 months and Bryan is the one who started the whole Kane thing to begin with last week. But over the months, Kane eventually goes too far and tries to impregnate her and spawn his junior leading to Bryan's face turn and saving AJ at Summerslam. CM Punk will be in some other program completely post-No Way Out.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

Kane is in the mix as a possible father to AJ's baby? Poor AJ will never be the same after taking his 3 foot long penis. :sad:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So no further development of Punk and Bryan?

LOL what the fuck, Vince.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

All this CM Punk, Daniel Bryan and Kane as AJ's baby daddy talk has given me an idea for WWE's next film:


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

No, we need to get D-Bry vs. Kane started!!! YESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why is Kane even involved with this? I hope that D-Bry snaps Kanes arms off and forces him into retirement next week.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't even joke about Kane involved in pregnancy storylines, I still have been memories from the one with Lita.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Well hopefully Snitsky won't come back for this storyline. I know it wasn't his fault, but Kane might lose it if Snitsky goes near his pregnant girlfriend again, and it would stress out AJ.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe they can ahve a wedding between Kane and AJ which Mae Young interrupts revealing that Kane knocked her up too.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Carcass said:


> If Kane and D-Bry are feuding after Bryan's feud with Punk ends, it means he's not winning the title unless for a short one month reign where he loses it back to Punk @ the next PPV.


Your sig is epic.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

No idea what any of this thread said kept losing my concentration at "The Winning One's! sig... who is that?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

wkdsoul said:


> No idea what any of this thread said kept losing my concentration at "The Winning One's! sig... who is that?


The real question is: Whose is it?


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

Well I went tosmackdown tonight and let me tell you this...It was horrible! Thank god christian had a solid match and bryan attacked kane numerous times at the end or I would have been real pissed. I can honestly say I will never go to another smackdown taping again. Ambrose impressed me tho


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

christianFNcage said:


> Well I went tosmackdown tonight and let me tell you this...It was horrible! Thank god christian had a solid match and bryan attacked kane numerous times at the end or I would have been real pissed. I can honestly say I will never go to another smackdown taping again. Ambrose impressed me tho


Dang, you're the dude who asked for sign requests? If so, what was your sign? Also, hope it plays out somewhat well on TV.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Boring SD!.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

There is no Punk/Bryan/Kane storyline. Kane is being used like Henry was used for Punk/Jericho


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, that sounds uneventful.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why do they think people want to see Bryan feuding with Kane?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why do they think people want to see Bryan feuding with Kane?


They don't care what people think. Kane is viewed as a star and he has experience in the role of a main eventer. People have to remember that WWE doesn't have the same feeling we have about guys like Kane and the Big Show. In WWE's mind they are hard workers and not giving them top story lines every opportunity they can would be extremely disrespectful to those veterans. WWE is entertainment first and wrestling second. From WWE's point of view Big Show is this great massive heel right now feuding with Cena and Kane is this main event calibur guy with the mask on that is really marketable and has a great look for the tv program. That's what sports entertainment is all about. In WWE being a good worker in the ring like Daniel Bryan is still rewarded but to them it's only like the icing on the cake and part of what it takes for them to keep said wrestler on the ppv's in the main story lines and the main events. You gotta have everything else. 

It's become a scripted americas got talent added in with some violence inside a ring. The wrestlers are basically constantly getting dropped levels and going up levels while constantly auditioning for a higher role in the company by their performances. The more you feel like a tv friendly star who is getting the message over to the audience at home the higher you'll ascend. Of course there are exceptions like Cena, Triple H, and Undertaker where you know they are top guys for life but that's just like any sport or form of entertainment out there. You always have the top guys that always get talked about and get the most respect.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Doubt Kane will even be included in the title match. WWE realizes what they have in Punk and Bryan, and they're not going to spoil it like this. Maybe they're saving the grand finale for SummerSlam, maybe not, but I think the reason Kane's an issue right now is because they're killing time till No Way Out. There's no real kind of feud they can weave together for Punk and Bryan, whose mutual respect for each other is overly apparent, even to the casual fan at this point. So busying Bryan or Punk, or both, with Kane for the next couple weeks will make up for the lack of promotion the one-on-one title match stands to have.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> There is no Punk/Bryan/Kane storyline. Kane is being used like Henry was used for Punk/Jericho


This guy knows what's up.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Another uneventful Smackdown, i think i might stop watching WWE altogether until Brock or Rock comes back.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Exactly what I thought. They are holding off Orton/Fella until Summerslam. Or they'll do a match at the July PPV and do a rematch at Summerslam.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It's probably going to be ADR vs. Sheamus for the WHC at NWO and ADR vs. Sheamus vs. Orton at MITB for the WHC with ADR taking the pin on both matches, setting up the inevitable match.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Cesaro is already on Superstars. It's probably going to be an outstanding match but why did they decide to debut him so soon if they had nothing planned for him?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

If WWE cut the Punk/Bryan feud short and throw Kane into the mix........ :cuss:

Just THE stupidest company. They can't do anything right, even when it's fucking handed to them on a silver platter.




Tony Tornado said:


> Cesaro is already on Superstars. It's probably going to be an outstanding match but why did they decide to debut him so soon if they had nothing planned for him?


Because they don't plan anything in advance, the show is written week-to-week and things change based on Vince's constant mood swings.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't want Kane getting involved in the Bryan/Punk feud. Using him as a tool to get one up on each other is fine, but randomly attacking him is just nuts.

Unless it's going to be used in the build up to the PPV to show off Bryan/Punk's submission prowess by making Kane tap, and then left at that.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

No Daniel Bryan? I'll pass.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh Gosh Kane vs D Bryan Feud??? Not liking this at all


----------



## Mr:Awesome (Feb 28, 2012)

good to see Christian back and competing in a match.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

looks like a good show though i would like to have a christian promo


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Bryan vs kane, feud please let these 2 losers feud, let punk move onto bigger things in the summer!


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

I am wholly meh about this Smackdown. WTF does Bryan have to do with Kane? Surely they should be keeping him harassing Punk for another shot at the WWE title? I was also hoping that Rhodes would be getting a push up as the nest challenger for Sheamus, let Chiristian use the IC belt as a means of elevating someone from mid-card. I'm not keen on him, but Ryback would be ideal for that.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

So now Kane all of a sudden is a face again? Or they are both tweeners basically? I guess they are going for a triple threat match for the WWE Title then, maybe an excuse to get the belt off of Punk without him getting pinned.

The writers need to get out of the same old shit; time for Ryback to have a real feud.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tony Tornado said:


> Cesaro is already on Superstars. It's probably going to be an outstanding match but why did they decide to debut him so soon if they had nothing planned for him?


Cesaro is done before he even started. Smackdown attempted to debut Sandow, Cesaro, Ryback, and O'Neil/Young all at once and there wasn't enough space on the card for all of the debuts. Cesaro lost out because it was way too ambitious and now he is completely directionless. WWE should have waited a few months to debut him.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wait, is that King Show crap real? LOL.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll watch just to see Bryan whoop ass with a chair. Bryan be getting revenge from monday.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is the only guy with 3 storylines at the same time. CM Punk, AJ, and Kane. Talk about work rate.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

As of tonight, the creative plans for the top matches at No Way Out are: 
*John Cena vs. Big Show. 

*WWE champ CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan, possible with Kane involved in the stipulation. 

*World champion Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio. 

*Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho. 

*WWE Intercontinental champion Christian vs. Cody Rhodes. 

from : http://pwinsider.com/article/68683/updated-wwe-no-way-out-ppv-matches-spoilers.html?p=1


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Bryan to win the WWE Title at NWO by pinning Kane in a triple threat? Then you could carry on the Punk/Bryan feud with Punk being able to say he was never pinned for his title. Kane wouldn't need to be involved again because he was the one that lost at NWO.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Why does cody Rhodes get to cut a promo but Christian doesn't get to cut a return one explaining his change of heart and shocking title win its pretty simple just have him say it was inducting Edge which made him change back to his old self.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I hate the fact that Santino is on Smackdown instead of Cesaro. Do we really need to see Santino twice a week?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

> Kane comes out for his match. Daniel Bryan beats the crap out of him with a chair. Kane is on the ground and referees have to take him off of Kane. Bryan left as the crowd chanted "Yes!"


damn


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

When people refer to Darren Young as 'Mr No Days Off' I honestly thought that this forum was mocking him because he looked like Cena, hence the nickname.

That was until Booker said it, surely it is a play on the fact he's Cena's twin.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

If this leads to Bryan turning face in the process against Kane, I am all for it. I don't want Punk to be involved with Kane in any capacity. Kane sucks the life out of every storyline he is involved in.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Smackdown trying to make room for the young heels like Sandow, Cesaro, and whoever else they've got coming. That's why all this investment is being made for Christian ATM as a face, and now Kane looking like he's going face.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Shouldn't Bryan just be feuding with Punk? Why get Kane involved? I know it's payback for earlier, but why add Kane into the mix? Can't Bryan and Punk just have a good series of matches by themselves?


----------



## EAA1 (May 23, 2012)

My initial thoughts on the spoilers:

1) Why does Ryback have a black eye?

2) King Show? Are you serious? I thought King Booker was idiotic, but at least it came after Booker won the King of the Ring. All I can think of is King Hippo from Punchout. I was hoping for some form of a name/music change for Paul, but this sounds awful. Wearing a crown and saying he never cared about the fans is cheap heat at it's worst. Sigh.

3) I do not agree with the continued connection between Bryan/Punk and... Kane. I hate Kane. He sucks the life out of anything he touches. He was great years ago when they sold him as being horribly burned under the mask. I knew he wasn't really burned, but taking off the mask - even if they've REmasked him, ruined the character. Big Red Machine - go away.

It sounds like a forgettable Smackdown to me.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

My thoughts :
Hopefully Big Show will be just as dominant as a heel as he was a face. Im sick of seeing dominant faces turn into pussies when they turn heel.

Ryback needs a feud. Im thinking Zeke as a filler until Jericho is done with Orton.

Kane possibly turning face along with Christian as a face is likely due to Sandowe and Cesaro being new heels. Having them go over in a few weeks will really establish them.

Not sure what they are doing inserting Kane into the Bryan/Punk feud. If it aint broke........


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Maybe it's the Kane mark in me but I really was hoping he'd win  Even though the winner was clear from the announcement of the match. Really surprised Jericho didn't interfere to cost Orton but eh, here's hoping it will lead to something good.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

Sick of this Sheamus/Del Rio bullshit. No one wants to see that match.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Earlier this week, news broke that WWE had strongly considered having Daniel Bryan defeat CM Punk for the WWE Championship at Over The Limit. Punk walked out as champion, but the fact that he almost dropped the title could be a sign that Punk stock was on the decline. This is not the case, as we can confirm WWE is firmly behind keeping the Chicago native at the top of WWE for months to come.

Punk will be continuing his feud with Daniel Bryan at least through No Way Out next month. After Daniel Bryan, WWE has been discussing feuding Punk with former Intercontinental champion Cody Rhodes. 

Rhodes indicated earlier this week on Twitter that he is taking "time off." Despite Rhdoes' tweet, he will appear on Friday's SmackDown and will confront the man who defeated him for the gold at Over The Limit - Christian. 

It's possible that Cody Rhodes will take time off soon, but a WWE title feud with CM Punk could take place this summer. 



(Partial source: PWInsider)

look like a CM Punk/Cody Rhodes feud will happen After no way out and Daniel Bryan will be feud with kane.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This all better make sense on TV on Friday because this shit is confusing.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Basically, they have no idea what they are doing, or where they are going, and everything is up in the air. Cool.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*"King Show" sounds hilarious. :lmao I hope it's an antler crown.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Katniss said:


> *"King Show" sounds hilarious. :lmao I hope it's an antler crown.*


(Y) :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i really hope Darren YOung and Titus continue to get pushed. i dont think they are a great team, they could be eventually if they stay together but i just love that theme lol.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I have a good feeling that Dean Ambrose is going to debut next week on Smackdown on a tv match. Save us!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

King Show was real? I thought that was another made up spoiler from in this thread...ugh


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Basically, they have no idea what they are doing, or where they are going, and everything is up in the air. Cool.


They've been doing this for years.


----------



## EAA1 (May 23, 2012)

All I can think of is King Hippo.

Shave that goatee, put pink gloves on him and tape a big white X on his belly.

Dead ringer.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Soooooo who's turning face? Kane or Bryan?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> Soooooo who's turning face? Kane or Bryan?



Bryan, easily. Every report says the crowd went nuts for Bryan destorying Kane. And while I'm sure Vince will try to edit that away, the live shows have and will continue to tell a different tell. Bryan's already pretty much a tweener at this point. It's only a matter of time until he is a full time face. And if they keep his character like it is now (conniving and dangerous), he'll be a mega face in no time. Look how far he's come since his popularity surge started at Mania. That was less than 60 days ago. In less than 2 months he's risen nearly to the top of the pack. Imagine where he'll be in a year.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Bryan will turn face eventually and will draw some $$$ for WWE. I want to see him in a feud with Cena before he turns though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The Rise and Fall of WWE; coming to a store near you in 2013.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

So, instead of a Peep Show segment explaining Christian's face turn upon his return, we'll probably get a full recap of the Cena/Show/Johnny opening promo from Raw.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Sheamus VS Del Rio  ?*


MEH.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Heel said:


> The Rise and Fall of WWE; coming to a store near you in 2013.


Brought to you by TNA Entertainment. :artest2


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

^ now I highly doubt that. TNAs hardly doing better quality wise and much less so financially.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The fact that Bryan costs Kane his title shot as well and have him being the guy getting pinned would suggest by their booking standards that they are going to feud in the future. Kane's character would obviously want revenge on Bryan and probably try to eviscerate him. The WWE also treats Kane as a very well respected veteran who they always try to give storylines too, and Kane probably would love to work with Daniel Bryan. Kane is almost assuredly feuding with Bryan post-No Way Out, and his character would probably be aligned with AJ's psycho sadist character against Bryan at the start, since Punk will wrestle someone else in his next title feud which could be Big Show. Bryan will undoubtedly get the crowd support though in the end, since Kane is like an anchor of heat that no one really cares about in 2012, and Bryan is clearly the hotter act with how even the normal crowd that would cheer Punk was cheering Bryan over him and also flat-lined Sheamus' momentum with that audience. Whether he turns face or not, is up in the air, though he'd immediately get massive smark sympathy just for the fact that he is not in the title picture and is instead having to feud with Kane. It would be utter lunacy if Bryan doesn't win the fued, even if he is a heel and AJ/Kane are the faces throughout the whole story and I'm sure Kane will request to put over Bryan in the end.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

They should have Kane do what he did to Shane and electrocute DB's nuts.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> The fact that Bryan costs Kane his title shot as well and have him being the guy getting pinned would suggest by their booking standards that they are going to feud in the future. Kane's character would obviously want revenge on Bryan and probably try to eviscerate him. The WWE also treats Kane as a very well respected veteran who they always try to give storylines too, and Kane probably would love to work with Daniel Bryan. Kane is almost assuredly feuding with Bryan post-No Way Out, and his character would probably be aligned with AJ's psycho sadist character against Bryan at the start, since Punk will wrestle someone else in his next title feud which could be Big Show. Bryan will undoubtedly get the crowd support though in the end, since Kane is like an anchor of heat that no one really cares about in 2012, and Bryan is clearly the hotter act with how even the normal crowd that would cheer Punk was cheering Bryan over him and also flat-lined Sheamus' momentum with that audience. Whether he turns face or not, is up in the air, though he'd immediately get massive smark sympathy just for the fact that he is not in the title picture and is instead having to feud with Kane. It would be utter lunacy if Bryan doesn't win the fued, even if he is a heel and AJ/Kane are the faces throughout the whole story and I'm sure Kane will request to put over Bryan in the end.


I will plot on Vince's life if Kane fucks up D-Bry getting the strap.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

D-Bry put the beats on that washed up fuckboy they call Kane.

D-Bry also had the crowd TURNT UP too.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Ryback's shiner is crazy, it's as if someone has taken a phone book and beaten his left eye to hell, scary shit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Man, Bryan DESTROYED Kane with that chair. 

2 reasons I like that, A - Kane fucking sucks in a way that almost nobody else on the roster comes close to. And B - We really need to see a return of heels being actual, real heels. Nobody does anything vile anymore, WWE just throws them out there and expects them to be booed because they're the "bad guy", which doesn't work anymore. It's good to see somebody just take a chair and beat the hell out of another human being.

On the negative side, if they're putting Kane into the WWE title feud, ummmm.....no.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Damien Sandow does a victory cartwheel, this guy is greatness!

Thank you Damien sign in the crowd, awesome.


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

Either they heavily piped in the crowd on Smackdown or DANIEL BRYAN IS UNBELIEVABLY OVER!


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

Kane with the no-sell, though? Fuck that.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

A 3 minute christian/hunico match? really? REALLY!?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Jesus, Bryan is over. Imagine what the crowd will sound like when he turns face. What a difference 52 days make.


Edit: After the crowd reaction to Kane's beating, if D-Bry/Kane becomes a full on feud do you think WWE is stupid enough to try to turn Kane face over Bryan?


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Little Mac said:


> Either they heavily piped in the crowd on Smackdown or DANIEL BRYAN IS UNBELIEVABLY OVER!


Why would they pipe that in? He's a heel.

The fact is that he's over as f***.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

turn the sound off you can see the crowd really dig into Bryan...Yes, he's fucking over


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Colin Delaney said:


> Sick of this Del Rio bullshit. No one wants to see that man.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Sucread (Jan 31, 2012)

Really cool Smackdown episode. In my estimation it was much better than the latest episode of RAW.
*There is a flash of hope for TAG Team devision! Darren&Young are solid, Usos' performance is always great. BTW, I would love to see a PPV title match involving 4 tag teams. 
*Say what you want, but Santino and Ricardo segment was incredibly funny. Those two are great comedians and have perfect chemistry together. Hell, give these two a proper US title feud.
*I was suprised, but Big Show's speech actually made sense!
*Ryback looked badass tonight with a black eye. Sandow proved once again that he is a quality as far as mic skills are concerned. Please WWE, give those two regular programs.
*Crowd erupts every time Bryan enters the ring. The "indy midget" is now a definition of being insanely over. This a lesson for WWE: give certain guys a little bit of freedom in creating their in-ring characters. See what the whole "YES YES YES" thing did.

The worst part of SD is a segment involving your WH Champion. Yeah, it's disturbing.


----------



## Klemencas (May 23, 2012)

SmackDown was good , i was suprised that eve said that there's will be triple threat match and in that match will be Kane , Orton , Del Rio. Ryback is monster , i think he needs feud with superstars like Brodus Clay or Lord Tensai (A-Train). Between Santino and Rodriguez was funny match i really liked that. Swagger vs Sheamus was not bad and the last triple threat match was not bad , but i wanted that Orton will be winner not Del Rio , because for me Del Rio is boring and there''s will be i think good feud with Kane and Bryan. Waiting for raw.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

i think it is safe to say smackdown is better than raw for 3-4 weeks straight. cena is boring.... he is like a salesman. only thing in raw that's fine now is bryan/punk. nobody in the right frame of mind will want to watch those random matches in between that is stale... smackdown has more talking point, gd matches omce a while, though many are disqualify matches lol.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Watching the beginnings of Smackdown right now. Cody Rhodes is that dude right now. This feud with Christian will only make him a better all around worker.

Man Cody Rhodes in NWA/WCW in the late 80s/early 90s would have been perfect.

EDIT: I may not care or like either of them but I'd be a liar if I said Titus O Neil and Darren Young aren't the most entertaining tag team going right now.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Fantastic Smackdown. Sandow in-ring debut was great just because of him shouting at the ref. Both title matches were given a direction. I assume it'll be Bryan vs Kane vs Punk and Del Rio vs Sheamus.. Orton will go up against Jericho I guess. Oh and that cody promo was great - bringing back credibility to the IC title! Not a fan of Sheamus coming out at the end, did nothing but make Del Rio look like a bitch. Just let him walk up the ramp and close the show there dammit.

But good show nonetheless.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice comedy match with Santino and Ricardo. That's how you do comedy in wrestling.

Ryback is still a gimmick that won't go anywhere but he looked impressive this week.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Damien Sandow is hilarious.:lol

From what I've seen so far, he has charisma and fantastic mic skills, not sure about his in-ring skills though, needs to see more to judge.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Just watched SD

1.SD is getting awesome again
2.Randy Orton recieves a huge pop
3.The crowd was really hot
4.Ryback looked badass
5.Sandow was good again
6.Daniel Bryan is very over with the crowd
7.Kane got more than 10 chairs
8.Sheamus speech sucked 
9.Alberto sucks even more-Unfortunately they are fighting for championship
10.SD is getting better than Raw


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

R.I.P. Smackdown.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Even though Christian vs Hunico lasted about 5 mins, it was very entertaining and had a nice high flying action.

Good promo from Cody too.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Lastier said:


> So, instead of a Peep Show segment explaining Christian's face turn upon his return, we'll probably get a full recap of the Cena/Show/Johnny opening promo from Raw.


They'll be plenty of time for Peep Shows. I like the fact that there wasn't a huge forced promo in which the turn was explained. Forced turn promos always tend to be awkward (like Big Show's was this week.) Instead, Christian's character was turned by the crowd into a face. When that happens, the turn tends to get over quicker and is a lot more natural as WWE is giving what the fans want and are paying to see.

Rhodes/Christian is shaping up quickly to be a great feud. Rhodes' promo was excellent. It's a shame that this feud probably end at No Way Out. I'm guessing Sandow will be Christian's next major opponent. The heel who hates pandering vs. the face who has his peeps. There's a natural storyline of Sandow hating everything Christian's character is doing.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Still watching SD...

"Thank You Damien" is all that needs to be said about Sandow. Just great. Christian/Sandow feud for the IC belt soon, plz.

Sheamus's segment was pretty bland. Not bad or horrible but as bland as you can be.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

No Cesaro again makes me a sad panda


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Didn't he face Kidd on Superstar, which I need to check out. Anyways no Cesaro on SD sucks.

Cole: "Some are saying that Big Show's actions makes the darkest day in WWE history."

Who the....STFU Cole.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm officially on the Damien Sandow bandwagon. Very entertaining segment.

They should feed Tensai to Ryback since Tensai will never get over and it would be an impressive accomplishment for him to be the first to defeat him.

There's some good talent on Smackdown right now.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Fans chanting yes everytime Daniel Bryan hit Kane with the chair was awesome.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

D-Bryan Take a Bow Son!!

Love the intensity he has now, PLEASE WWE DON'T DROP THE BALL WITH HIM!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Just finished watching Smackdown. I don't care if you don't like his wrestling, his character, or how he is positioned in the WWE but Daniel Bryan can no longer be called un-over because he is as over and hot as they come right now.

The crowd went crazy and popped when he first showed up with those chairshots to Kane and got bigger when he returned to distract Kane. *Daniel Bryan is legit.* Period.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Who called Bryan un-over?


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

Was it just me or was there really a lack of filler shit? Good SmackDown.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

sandow is going to be a star. the beard, him always going to the ropes, robe, pink trunks, purple knee pads, and his victory cartwheel will get him over


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> sandow is going to be a star. the beard, him always going to the ropes, robe, pink trunks, purple knee pads, and his victory cartwheel will get him over


Yeah buddy, Sandow is great so far. Future IC champion later in the year.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I haven't been impressed with a squash match in a long time like I have with Ryback. If only they gave him some character then I'd have a reason to like him. Sandow actually impressed me with his promo and his mannerisms are very amusing. Also seeing my boy DBry beat the fuck out of Kane like he owed him money was awesome to see, he's booked so damn strong right now it's ridiculous.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I haven't been impressed with a squash match in a long time like I have with Ryback. If only they gave him some character then I'd have a reason to like him. Sandow actually impressed me with his promo and his mannerisms are very amusing. *Also seeing my boy DBry beat the fuck out of Kane like he owed him money was awesome to see, he's booked so damn strong right now it's ridiculous.*


I lost count how many times I watched Bryan beat the shit out of Kane with a chair. It was very entertaining. Gotta love Bryan.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Never thought I would say this since Feb, but, I might have to catch Smackdown. It sounds leaps and bounds ahead the crap they put on RAW.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The best part was when Bryan came out again the crowd was dying to see him tear into Kane again. This guys is over! :mark:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Agreed. As I said previously, this Smackdown made it clear D-Bry is over. Period. The crowd got crazier when he made his second appearance.

Imagine if Punk was the one taking the chairshots rather than Kane to build/further their feud.


----------



## TheUMBRAE (May 18, 2012)

Loved this weeks smackdown. Sandow's match was intertaining, holy shit an actual build for the midcard with cody and christian, D-Bryan is now the chairman of the WWE, and Sheamus is well mmmm i guess.....Sheamus....


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Watching Smackdown right now. LOL Ricky Reyes.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

AngeloAwesome said:


> Was it just me or was there really a lack of filler shit? Good SmackDown.


It was quality this week


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

What I saw from Smackdown was my boy D-Bry get his revenge like a man, where as Punk bitched out and did't do shit to Kane after he got attacked. He's scared to get some revenge on Kane, unlike the incredible GOAT Daniel Bryan, who made Kane his bitch.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

D-Bryn going ape shit on Kane with the steel chair reminds me of when the previous GOAT went to town on Lita and the Haryz's with a steel chair.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

No AJ this week.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Little Mac said:


> Kane with the no-sell, though? Fuck that.


The fuck?

Kane sold it brilliantly, and it was him being weakened that made the match fun to watch as Kane fought the uphill battle. Then at the end with the whole Bryan thing. I think Kane hasnt gotten enough credit for his performance on this episode.

Bryan was great as always, people really starting to pop for him now, not even the smarky fans. I like a good brutal feud, and he's sure as hell bringing the intensity.

I look forward to seeing where this goes on raw.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Excellent SmackDown. Daniel Bryan's momentum is very very real, but this has been apparent for a while now. His revenge on Kane was awesome. Sandow is brilliant, and as others have said in this thread, I think a feud with him and Christian would be great. As it stands now, Christian will feud with Cody, which should also be good. Santino VS Ricardo was hilarious. I love both of those guys. A good tag match with the Usos and Young/O'Neil, plus Sin Cara is back next week.

I really dislike what they're doing to Sheamus though. He's becoming the same type of babyface as Cena, and I know it's because they want him to be the next Cena-esque star, but it's making him boring. Conversely, Big Show's heel turn is annoying. I totally preferred him as a babyface, where he was perfectly inoffensive IMO. Now we're going to have to watch him cut these lame angry promos every week while everyone acts like Big Show hasn't bounced between face and heel his entire career. Don't get me wrong, Show himself is great, but the writing in this entire angle is trash. Beyond that though, great show. Everything got focus, and it's this kind of cohesion that's needed all across the board right now.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

That Kane/Bryan situation was interesting. It seemed to me that they were trying to gain sympathy for Kane, but it had the complete opposite reaction. The crowd wanted to see Bryan tear into Kane a second time. I'm interested to see how this plays out on RAW.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Kane just killed Zack Ryder and feuded with top faces Cena and Orton, him suddenly supposedly playing a sympathetic figure is absurd for any audience to take. Unless, you're a hardcore Kane fan.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> Kane just killed Zack Ryder and feuded with top faces Cena and Orton, him suddenly supposedly playing a sympathetic figure is absurd for any audience to take. Unless, you're a hardcore Kane fan.


After thinking about it, I don't think their main focus was to make Kane a sympathetic figure, I think the main thing they were trying to do was to put heat back on Bryan after what happened on RAW. But it backfired on them and Bryan came out of this beat down looking like a babyface.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Okay, it's official. This week with the whole "GET HIM OFF ME, DO YOUR JOB!" to the ref, the cartwheel after the match, along with his promo which was once again unintentionally hilarious, plus the fact SD is now main evented by by two very boring and bland competitors, Sandow is the only thing I have to watch. Hell even the Orton/Jericho feud I could've also enjoyed now is off the books.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Listening to Sheamus cut his promo is painful....
Take that belt off him.*


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Deebow said:


> After thinking about it, I don't think their main focus was to make Kane a sympathetic figure, I think the main thing they were trying to do was to put heat back on Bryan after what happened on RAW. But it backfired on them and Bryan came out of this beat down looking like a babyface.


I think Bryan is now a tweener more than anything. He does very heelish action, but he gets loved for it, even by casuals. Unlike CM Punk, who did nothing after Kane beat him down, Bryan got revenge by giving Kane his just desserts. Fans who watched RAW weren't thinking "Oh why is Bryan beating Kane down with a chair? He needs to leave him alone!" They were thinking "Bryan getting some revenge!!! Badass!!!!" Bryan never went out to the ring and tried to confront Kane like Cena would do,Bryan just went down there and fucked him up in return. Fans like badasses, and what Bryan did was badass.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

"Your hair looks like a boom mic" lol best line of the year so far.If they would cut the crap like that santino match they could of made the tag match longer. 

Bryan fucked kane up good and i know they add pops in after the show but my god Bryan was over as fuck and he is a heel so wwe would try and tone that reaction down but they never.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

By looking at the spoilers for tonight's show you wouldn't think much of it but I actually enjoyed this week's SD. A few thoughts:

-Christian appears to have shaken the ring rust already and put on a nice match with Hunico. I wish we could see more of that sort of thing with the IC belt as there are plenty of good workers to compete for it. Hopefully Rhodes/Christian at NWO gets time because the two could put on a clinic.

-The Titus & Young/Uso match was pretty entertaining and it's refreshing to see a possible tag team feud that isn't just about the titles. I'd much rather see either of these teams be getting the spotlight instead of wasting it on two people that should be working in singles competition like Kofi and Truth.

-Ryback is an absolute beast. The squashes got old weeks ago but at least he pulls out some kind of new move every match. I feel like his character limits what they can do with him right now though because it's obvious they don't want him to lose or look weak so you can't really put him in a feud with anybody credible. Unfortunately, people aren't going to care about him if he just keeps running through nobodies.

-Didn't watch the Big Show segment because he bores me to tears.

-Sandow actually impressed me tonight even though his match was over in about 30 seconds. He plays a character people will love to hate really well but it'd be nice if he did that against somebody a little more high profile. The cartwheel after the match was a nice touch but I wish he'd lose the pink trunks. Hard to take an intellectual character seriously when his attire makes him look like a bad 90s gimmick.

-Sheamus/Swagger was a very good match and shows that Fella can perform if he's working with a talented wrestler. He's had the luxury of feuding with Danielson and now Del Rio so hopefully their NWO match will be a good one even if the rest of the build is lackluster. When's the last time Swagger beat somebody in a singles match that wasn't on Superstars?

-Nice to see Danielson come out looking strong against Kane even if I am against those two interacting much right now. Badass DBD is a lot more entertaining than the chickenshit he was playing against Big Show and Henry.

-Not normally a big triple threat match fan but I thought tonight's was pretty fun to watch. Orton and Kane have good chemistry and Del Rio was fine in his role. Kane sold the beatdown well and ADR pulled out a few athletic moves to change up the slow pace.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Damien Sandow is awesome

Kidd/Cesaro should have been on Smackdown.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Randy got a massive pop once again.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Great episode, SmackDown has been so much better than RAW in the last month or so in my opinion. I don't know why the show is received with so much contempt, RAW is so poor right now.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

I loved the unpredictability and attitude of the show tonight, it smacked of bad ass. It should always be that frantic.

I think Kane will be involved in the WWE Championship match.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SmackDown had been pretty weak for a while before the last few weeks. Usually SmackDown IS the better show (at least IMO), but sometimes the fact that WWE treats it like a B show catches up and it suffers. 

Watching that Eve segment again, I know she's sex on legs, but she's just BAD at this character. Whenever she's talking she doesn't command my attention or anything a heelish authority figure should do. I just can't take her seriously. I don't hate her, I don't love her, I simply don't care. I say leave the in-ring segments to Johnny and Otunga and simply have Eve be the third part of the unit.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Who stole on Ryback?*

Someone obviously blasted him in the eye. Dude's eye looked really fucked up. Anyone have news on this?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

What happened to Ryback's eye?

Sent from my ADR6400L using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Who stole on Ryback?*

I heard he got into a fight with Ricardo backstage and got knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Who stole on Ryback?*


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Who stole on Ryback?*



BrokenWater said:


> I heard he got into a fight with Ricardo backstage and got knocked the fuck out.


My sources confirm this to be true.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Who stole on Ryback?*

He looked like whoever hit him popped a blood vessel in his eye, which means he probably lost that fight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Who stole on Ryback?*

Kinda makes his character look bad, he's supposed to be this dominate monster that no one can stop yet someone busted him the eye.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Who stole on Ryback?*



Evil Ed said:


> Kinda makes his character look bad, he's supposed to be this dominate monster that no one can stop yet someone busted him the eye.


Nobody is going to remember by tommorow so what does it matter?


----------



## SCSADTA316 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Who stole on Ryback?*

I'm sure it's all a work


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Mediocre show.

- Sick to death of Orton, ADR and Sheamus so I don't give a rat's ass about any of them. YAWN

- I'd rather see Christian be a tweener heel like D-Bry, faces are just so boring nowadays and I haven't seen anything interesting from new face Christian yet. Gotta give it some more time though.

- Santino/Ricardo. Stupid, pointless beyond belief.

- Starting to like Sandow, DO NOT like the god damn squash match that followed. Why can't the WWE let anyone get offense in on people they are trying to build up? It doesn't make them look badass, it just makes everyone they face look HORRIBLE. There is no reason why Yoshi shouldn't be allowed to be at least somewhat competitive in that match. It's so boring and stupid. Nothing was accomplished through that match. It's not even like Sandow is some behemoth or anything. He's a medium-sized wrestler. Wouldn't it have made more sense to have him use his intelligence to win the match? WHY THE FUCKING SQUASH MATCH..ARGHGHGHGWEGJWE"GPOJKW:kgwpglkw[opgkjwpogk


----------



## SCSADTA316 (May 26, 2012)

Sheamus is so lame now


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Who stole on Ryback?*

No way, did Ricardo really blast him in the eye? Ryback is like double his size.

I feel like I'm being trolled right now


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Who stole on Ryback?*



SCSADTA316 said:


> I'm sure it's all a work


Giving someone an intentional black eye isn't what I'd consider a work


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Booker said Christian should be number 1 contender for WHC, hes just biding his time. He did look impressive against Hunico


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

He seems to have completely shaken off the ring rust already. Christian always makes Smackdown more enjoyable no matter what he's doing, cutting a promo or competing.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

SCSADTA316 said:


> Sheamus is so lame now


No


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Who stole on Ryback?*

Unless his old lady beats him or he got in a bar fight Sunday/Monday night I'd assume it was Camacho at OTL.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This is a solid promo. Best one Show has done in ages.

Doesn't hype me for a match at all but good promo.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Damn db just made Kane his red headed step child...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Who stole on Ryback?*



Couch said:


> Nobody is going to remember by tommorow so what does it matter?


Not saying its gonna be remembered but tonight it made him look bad.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I could watch DB destroying Kane with a chair all day.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Booker said Christian should be number 1 contender for WHC, hes just biding his time. He did look impressive against Hunico


Christian's on the path to earning his #1 contention. I'd imagine that whenever Sheamus loses his title, Rhodes or Barrett will take it and Christian will attempt to challenge one of those men for the WHC. Until then, he's needed to elevate up and coming heels with the IC title and maintain a main event ready face character.


----------



## Couch (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: Who stole on Ryback?*



Evil Ed said:


> Not saying its gonna be remembered but tonight it made him look bad.


How?

He beat two guys at once, and hit his finisher on both of them

(one of them being Ricky Reyes)


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Hahahahah Blandal gets no title shot...ah schucks you know he's bound to challenge ginger fella soon rather than later...Pretty good main event...


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Sheamus is a cheapshot artist. LOL


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tim Legend said:


> Hahahahah Blandal gets no title shot...ah schucks you know he's bound to challenge ginger fella soon rather than later...Pretty good main event...


Sheamus pretty much said that much in his promo. After Del Rio, Orton is next. It'll happen at MITB or SummerSlam and hopefully that's when Orton turns heel as he's needed more as a heel.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tim Legend said:


> Hahahahah Blandal gets no title shot...ah schucks you know he's bound to challenge ginger fella soon rather than later...Pretty good main event...


Orton is like to get add to the world title match at no way out.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Who stole on Ryback?*



Couch said:


> How?
> 
> He beat two guys at once, and hit his finisher on both of them
> 
> (one of them being Ricky Reyes)


Lol i don't really wanna get into an argument over this, I just thought it made his character look a little bad at first because its obvious someone got the better of him. I dunno seeing someone beat up 2 guys who's alot smaller than him doesn't seem that impressive to me.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Who stole on Ryback?*

I love Ryback. Two guys on his finisher, 

Maybe he fell down the stairs?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Who stole on Ryback?*

He probably gave himself waving his arms up and down like a tard..


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Sandow is DesoRow.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

26 chair shots to Kane from "Dat boy D-Bryan."


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DesoRow is on a different planet that Sandow wishes he could be one.

Anyways, I've watched the Bryan/Kane segments over twenty times. I keep thinking, why couldn't it have been Punk to build their feud further?

Awesome segments, though.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Rarely do I see a face champ attack someone from behind like Sheamus did to ADR. DB was pretty funny, keep distracting Kane with the chair. Where was Smackdown at? Great reaction to DB.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Rarely do I see a face champ attack someone from behind like Sheamus did to ADR. DB was pretty funny, keep distracting Kane with the chair. Where was Smackdown at? Great reaction to DB.


They went apeshit for Bryan especially when he just went to town on Kane with the chair. They were chanting "YES!" each time a chair shot connected. It was beautiful. Daniel Bryan: The Chairman of WWE.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Ooh, DBry with a chair, what a bad ass! /sarcasm

Pretty decent Smackdown. We got some nice attitude out of Sheamus tonight. I hope he can keep it up. I like Christian a lot right now, and Sandow is easily the most amusing heel.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I really think they wanted to keep the IC title honorable, so they dropped it to Christian from Rhodes. This way they can move Rhodes into a more Main Event, while keeping the IC title on a veteran who can put on great matches with it. Now I want a Christian v Taker at Mania. lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Horrible SD, peeps saying Christian being on it would make it better, not at all imo. Good points in my view, Sheamus vs Swagger, triple threat, and DB's great heel tactics as usual, finding ways to drag the piss out of anybody. LOL @ the way Booker sold Sandow, and the post match commentating.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Smackdown wasn't horrible, IMO. How do you figure?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Horrible SD, peeps saying Christian being on it would make it better, not at all imo. Good points in my view, Sheamus vs Swagger, triple threat, and DB's great heel tactics as usual, finding ways to drag the piss out of anybody. LOL @ the way Booker sold Sandow, and the post match commentating.


Just wondering, but what traits do you find on Sheamus and Swagger that makes you like them?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Pretty boring and wasn't really keeping my interest. Felt like I was watching it just for the sake of watching it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

SD! was great. I'm loving the upper midcard/main event crop. 

Christian, Rhodes, Kane, Bryan, Orton, Kane, Sheamus and Del Rio is pretty solid. Hopefully Sandow joins them soon.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Just wondering, but what traits do you find on Sheamus and Swagger that makes you like them?


I like Sheamus because he has a great ME presence, a beast in the ring, has a good look imo, and not bad on the mic. I like Swagger same way. Solid worker, I don't think he is bad on the mic like people make him out to be, and was a great heel during his WHC reign, he can get massive heat whenever he wants, and knows how to work the crowd, but my views on these guys are diff from others.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I say it's Sheamus, Del Rio, Orton, and Bryan are your main eventers. Kane, Christian, and Rhodes are your upper guys and the likes of Sandow, Ryback, ONeil/Young, Usos, Cesaro, etc. fill up your midcard scene.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I guess Big Show, Punk (sporadically maybe) and Y2J can slide into the ME scene some weeks too. I'm enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I like Sheamus because he has a great ME presence, a beast in the ring, has a good look imo, and not bad on the mic. I like Swagger same way. Solid worker, I don't think he is bad on the mic like people make him out to be, and was a great heel during his WHC reign, *he can get massive heat whenever he wants,* and knows how to work the crowd, but my views on these guys are diff from others.


Yep, he's just been holding back so that the WWE gives other guys pushes ahead of him, obviously doesn't want to make them look bad..


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

Daniel Bryan attacking Kane with the chair was a great, great segment. I fell asleep halfway through the show(because I was up for 35 hours, not because I was bored), so I had to watch it online when I woke up, and the atmosphere with basically the whole crowd behind him is amazing. I saw part of the Sandow match, and I marked out for the Zbyszko stalling. I think he might be inching towards my #2 guy after Bryan.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Booker said Christian should be number 1 contender for WHC, hes just biding his time. He did look impressive against Hunico


they actually build Christian as a main eventer holding the IC title


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Redeemer said:


> Yep, he's just been holding back so that the WWE gives other guys pushes ahead of him, obviously doesn't want to make them look bad..


He's doing his job, just like Danial Bryan is.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I feel as though SD is miles ahead of Raw as of late. This weeks episode was great. All around good segments.

-Christian match was awesome
-Rio and Orton was a nice promo
-Good ME match
-Good Rhodes promo
-Sandow match showed a bit more of his character
-Ryback match makes him feel like even more of a badass
-Bryan with dat chair
- Titus and Darrin(Darren?) are really funny


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The Redeemer said:


> Yep, he's just been holding back so that the WWE gives other guys pushes ahead of him, obviously doesn't want to make them look bad..


Um, Sheamus as a heel WHC in his feud with Cena and HHH was getting huge heat. People legit didn't like him, no matter how bad his title reign was.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> Um, Sheamus as a heel WHC in his feud with Cena and HHH was getting huge heat. People legit didn't like him, no matter how bad his title reign was.


This. Sheamus drew really good heat from the crowd as a heel. He's not doing that bad with pops either although he hasn't reached top guy pops yet.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PacoAwesome said:


> This. Sheamus drew really good heat from the crowd as a heel. He's not doing that bad with pops either although he hasn't reached top guy pops yet.


Yeah, and the MANIA thing really shot that, now he has to do something noteworthy in order to get that big time pop, like from last summer.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I fell asleep through most of Smackdown, only parts that woke me up was Sandows and Daniel Bryans chair insanity.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

The Winning One™;11502814 said:


> Um, Sheamus as a heel WHC in his feud with Cena and HHH was getting huge heat. People legit didn't like him, no matter how bad his title reign was.


Okay? I was talking about Swagger, dunno why you brought up Sheamus...

Edit: Okay, I can see how people can mistake my post, it could go either way.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SD is better than Raw atm. Ryback and Sandow are the 2 highlights of the WWE week for me. Freshness and entertainment the both of them. Rest of the show was alright too.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00LYUUt5520

Here is a live video of the crowd during Daniel Bryan's mugging of Kane. Good lord this man has to be in the top 5 for most over guys in the company.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

funnyfaces1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00LYUUt5520
> 
> Here is a live video of the crowd during Daniel Bryan's mugging of Kane. Good lord this man has to be in the top 5 for most over guys in the company.


awesome


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This guy is white hot over right now. I don't think anybody, including Punk/Cena/Orton, is matching him with consistent white hot reactions right now.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

Smackdown's gonna be here in Baton Rouge tonight. Its only a five minute trip from where I live so I'll probably make it


----------

